# How high to install a Bow eye?



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok I found some pics (worth 1000 words!)

I need to installa bow eye before I can think about seatrial...

Where vertically should the bow eye be? the pics show the bow stop on the trailer but, this trailer wasn't ever used for this boat really.... 

#1 - Wondering where the bow stop / trailer hardware should be?

#2 - Wondering where the bow eye needs to be so I can make the bow eye and bow stop work properly together....



















FYI -the boat is 26' with a10.5' beam s/b ~ 7500lbs


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

Bow eye should set just below roller on winch when on trailer. Make sue it is thick and stong or you will have to reinforce the area.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

IMO that trailer looks a little small for the boat, but to answer your question, the bow eye should be about the same height as the the winch. The pull should be as straight as possible.


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

A set of guide on poles will help you wrestle that monster on the trailer.


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok, so looking at my boat in the side picture, do you think I need to raise the bow stop?

Right now it seems kinda low to install a boweyeto me and too close to water line? (if I leave the bow stop where it is now....)


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

JMO, First I would make sure the trailer will handle the weight. Then I would adjust the boat to get the tongue weight right. Then find out where in the bow you can get to and reinforce with a plate and eye, then get the right height and lenght for your bow stop. Again JMO.

Skip


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

> *lastcast (2/14/2010)*JMO, First I would make sure the trailer will handle the weight. Then I would adjust the boat to get the tongue weight right. Then find out where in the bow you can get to and reinforce with a plate and eye, then get the right height and lenght for your bow stop. Again JMO.
> 
> 
> 
> Skip




Very well said.


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

> *lastcast (2/14/2010)*JMO, First I would make sure the trailer will handle the weight. Then I would adjust the boat to get the tongue weight right. Then find out where in the bow you can get to and reinforce with a plate and eye, then get the right height and lenght for your bow stop. Again JMO.
> 
> Skip




Is there a way to "Measure" tongue weight? 

It makes sense to account for the balance and tongue weight on the trailer but, I'm wondering how to do that....


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Not really sure the easiest way, I'm sure somebody has an idea. I know when I got my new trailer the boat was setting to far back anddriving it was scarry. I know the standard answer is 10% tongue weight. I've heard some people use a scale from landscape places that sell bulk rock/stone. Unhook your trailer and put it on the jack to give you a rough est. Hope somebody else has more, thats about it for me.

Skip


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

> *BIGRIGZ (2/14/2010)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Hey Ken, did you get a new ride????*


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *sosmarine (2/14/2010)*IMO that trailer looks a little small for the boat, but to answer your question, the bow eye should be about the same height as the the winch. The pull should be as straight as possible.


the trailor looks really small to me


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

> *BIGRIGZ (2/15/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *lastcast (2/14/2010)*JMO, First I would make sure the trailer will handle the weight. Then I would adjust the boat to get the tongue weight right. Then find out where in the bow you can get to and reinforce with a plate and eye, then get the right height and lenght for your bow stop. Again JMO.
> ...




Use the tongue jack or wood blocks real close to the hitch on the trailer.

Get yourself a bathroom scale and a 4x4 length of wood maybe 4 feet long. It can be any "beam" or length as long as whatever it is wont break due to tongue weight placed on it.

Position the center of the beam under the trailer hitch via the tongue jack or wood blocks, etc. 

Under one end of beam place the scale and under other end of beam place a block of some sort.



Lower the trailer tongue onto the beam, the beam and trailer should all be level when tongue weight is on the beam.

Scale and the other end of beam should be on hard surface.



Scale reading will be one half of the weight resting on center of the beam, or tongue weight.


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

> *BananaTom (2/22/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *BIGRIGZ (2/14/2010)*
> ...




I bought this about a year and a half ago and I've been tinkering on it trying to get it going.


----------

